# Starter crunching sound



## Showa (Jan 4, 2011)

Hi all,
occassionally I get this loud jarring crunch when starting my z24. sound like when you try to start with the engine already on. after another attempt it starts fine. It happens maybe once every ten starts I would say.
Any ideas or suggestions?
Thanks


----------



## Wallshafer (Apr 5, 2011)

Not that this will help, but my 95 does the same thing. I replaced the starter years ago, so my first reaction was that it had come loose or something, but everything's tight. It's a definite metal-on-metal griding sound - starter on tranny, it feels like. I'd also appreciate any knowledge on this phenomenon.


----------



## lobogobo (May 12, 2009)

The bendix may not be kicking all the way in. Take starter apart and clean it up.


----------



## Showa (Jan 4, 2011)

thanks. my mechanic had done that a couple mths before. what other scenarios could it be?


----------



## NissanPartsDept (Mar 31, 2010)

Remove the starter and inspect the teeth all the way around the flywheel. It may have a bad spot where the teeth are worn down. If the engine stops with the worn teeth lined up with the starter, it may not fully engage at times.

Other than that it sounds like you may have a bad bendix.


----------



## Showa (Jan 4, 2011)

Thank you all.


----------

